# Have you ever seen a UFO? What is your opinion on this subject?



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I am just wondering what you think about UFOs in general, and if you ever had an encounter with a flying object that baffled you or was unexplainable in a way.

Since I am the one asking I will better start. What I saw is very similar to this report found in Dr Hynek's book The UFO Experience, page 62:

I suddenly noticed that two of the stars were moving... in a circle about a common center while maintaining positions at the opposite ends of a diameter, much like two paint dots at opposite ends of a spinning phonograph record. They were rotating about 30rpm counterclockwise at a very constant velocity...

The objects... abruptly stopped their motion, and this left them in a roughly north-south orientation... they started moving away from each other...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

My response would be more or less the same as to our recent supernatural and paranormal threads. 

I do not believe our atmosphere has ever been buzzed by aliens, if that's the ultimate question.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've never seen one and remain doubtful.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have often seen flying objects that I, personally, couldn't identify.

I doubt that any of them were aliens from outer space, though.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Agree with the sceptics concerning "aliens" ... Roswell seems more like a case of fiction industry, for instance.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In theory it is possible. But I've never seen one. Once I saw a helicopter flying over the harbour. Because of a trick of the light, the cockpit area was lit up and looked like a 'bubble' top to a flying saucer. I said to a man nearby, who was also looking at it, 'That helicopter - one might almost think it was a UFO.' He said, 'Well, isn't it?'

If that man went away and told people he'd seen a spaceship, I begin to see where all the reports of UFOs come from.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> In theory it is possible. But I've never seen one. Once I saw a helicopter flying over the harbour. Because of a trick of the light, the cockpit area was lit up and looked like a 'bubble' top to a flying saucer. I said to a man nearby, who was also looking at it, 'That helicopter - one might almost think it was a UFO.' He said, 'Well, isn't it?'
> 
> If that man went away and told people he'd seen a spaceship, I begin to see where all the reports of UFOs come from.


There are also tricks of perspective. If you think that an airborne object is much closer or much further away than it really is, it can appear to be moving in a very extraordinary way.

There is a story concerning a police officer who called in to his station saying that he was following what appeared to be a low-flying aircraft performing all manner of dangerous manoeuvres and unlikely changes of direction. This turned out to be the planet Venus. The stunt piloting was caused by the bumpy back country road on which he was driving.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Never seen one, don't think I ever will, but consider them quite possible, at least more possible than God or fairies or the sasquatch... Well, the sasquatch is quite possible as well, considering how much weird people with pets that there are in North America... 

/ptr


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

yeah, when one dropped me off on Earth to study you all and drink your spinal fluid.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I legit was convinced I saw a UFO when playing in my grandma's yard one day as a child. I later realized it was just an airplane.

My opinions on UFOs? While I think it's possible/probable that there's alien life, I don't believe anyone who claims to have seen a UFO. It's like saying you saw Bigfoot or the monster in Loch Ness, or that the cucuy is gonna get you in your sleep if you misbehave, children


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

This reminds me of when I went for one of my first job interviews. 

In the job application I had mentioned that for pleasure I read science fiction. So one of the interviewing panel asked if I believed in UFO's. As UFO simply means Unidentified Flying Objects (rather than Flying Saucers) these obviously exist, and so being too clever for my own good I said 'Yes they exist'. I was about to elaborate on this but they quickly moved the interview on to other topics, and I am sure they felt they were interviewing a crank believer in aliens from outer space!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, Lancs. But did you get the job?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

LancsMan said:


> This reminds me of when I went for one of my first job interviews.
> 
> In the job application I had mentioned that for pleasure I read science fiction. So one of the interviewing panel asked if I believed in UFO's. As UFO simply means Unidentified Flying Objects (rather than Flying Saucers) these obviously exist, and so being too clever for my own good I said 'Yes they exist'. I was about to elaborate on this but they quickly moved the interview on to other topics, and I am sure they felt they were interviewing a crank believer in aliens from outer space!


Nah, it was prolly the tinfoil hat you wore... :lol:


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Yes, Lancs. But did you get the job?


Amazingly I was offered a job. But when I was only offered a posting in Newcastle (the wrong side of the Pennines) I turned the job down. And many years later I have still never visited Newcastle - even though apparently these days it's gone up in the world.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Considering the size of the Universe and the uncountable trillions upon trillions upon trillions upon tril... of stars and planets there are, I think it is nearly inconceivable that we could be the only life forms in the Universe, not even the only intelligent life forms, but there is no convincing evidence that they have come here.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't think I ever saw one. There was one instances were 4 rotating lights hovered around my house, but they might very well have been search lights. 

At one point, when I was a kid, I made a point to read everything I could find on UFO. 

There was an incident involving two F-4 fighters, /w 2 or 3 radars as well confirming the existence of the UFO. The 1976 Tehran incident I believe. Perhaps they are not little green men coming to scout the earth for conquest. 

Yet it merits investigation, probably more ressources then we are allocating today..


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> Considering the size of the Universe and the uncountable trillions upon trillions upon trillions upon tril... of stars and planets there are, I think it is nearly inconceivable that we could be the only life forms in the Universe, not even the only intelligent life forms, but there is no convincing evidence that they have come here.


The size and age of the universe doesn't help in this respect. The intelligent life could be 100,000 light years away, or have died off a billion years ago. And those would both be close calls in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

No.............................................................


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I want to believe


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Yes, there are flying objects which remain unidentified. Are they extraterrestrial in origin? Some of them, most likely - meteors, misidentified planets and stars, etc. Does intelligent alien life exist somewhere in the universe? Almost certainly. Has any of it visited Earth? Almost certainly not. Have I personally seen some unidentifiable flying object which I would attribute to alien intelligence? I think you can guess from my other answers, no. The closest I've come was when I saw a bright sort of flare in the sky which slowly dimmed, pulsating as it moved. Applying Occam's Razor, I assumed that it was some sort of space debris re-entering the atmosphere or a weirdly moving satellite, rather than aliens. After doing some research, I later confirmed it was an Iridium flare.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

The few ufo sightings I have had are probably things which the standard explanations fit. I doubt the ones with alien pilots will be detectable for awhile longer.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I saw a very nice meteor once which burned in green and red. I googled it after seeing it and it was quite common.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> The size and age of the universe doesn't help in this respect. The intelligent life could be 100,000 light years away, or have died off a billion years ago. And those would both be close calls in the grand scheme of things.


Or it could be simply preoccupied with its own business and have no interest in ever showing up here.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Once I thought I saw a UFO, but it was only an ugly Hummer vehicle driven by the tax collector.
I pulled the shades way, way down.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As a kid in Southern California during the Cold War, I was a witness constantly to military jets flying about emitting sonic booms and was plagued with a general paranoia induced by regular bomb drills in school, so I was always casting furtive glances at the sky.

Once I saw a glowing reddish ball of light appear in the sky, move about three feet, then disappear. I figured there was something UFO-ish going on, made sure nobody else saw it, and went back to killing my imaginary indians. I was more concerned about Nikita Khrushchev's minions than a random Venusian.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I also like to think there is intelligent life elsewhere but we're probably so far away from it that contact/discovery is pretty unlikely.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> As a kid in Southern California during the Cold War, I was a witness constantly to military jets flying about emitting sonic booms and was plagued with a general paranoia induced by regular bomb drills in school, so I was always casting furtive glances at the sky.
> 
> Once I saw a glowing reddish ball of light appear in the sky, move about three feet, then disappear. I figured there was something UFO-ish going on, made sure nobody else saw it, and went back to killing my imaginary indians. I was more concerned about Nikita Khrushchev's minions than a random Venusian.


it aint paranoia if theyre really after you


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

If you consider the celestial speed limit, then anybody who wants to visit us must be very comitted, as they wouldn't be going home


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I am sure UFO exist, as per definition for most of us. But the fact that we can't explain what we see, doesn't mean it is of alien nature. Actually I think all UFOs are UFO just for a few people who don't know the truth about what they experience.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> If you consider the celestial speed limit, then anybody who wants to visit us must be very comitted, as they wouldn't be going home


My guess is that if there are extraterrestrials visiting here they have found a way around the limitations you've described.

I do believe that this planet has been visited by extraterrestrials for many many years - (thousands, if not millions, if not billions) though this is just my theory, and I don't have any conclusive evidence. I have seen a few strange objects in the sky, but nothing as interesting as what was described in the OP.


----------

